# Front Brakes



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a 69 GTO and was looking at new brakes for the front only. Problem is that all the websites I go to won't tell me if the rotors or calipers will fit. I was looking into mostly cross drilled and slotted type of braking systems. I only want rotors and calipers and not a whole conversion kit. Any help with brands, sizes or even rotor composition would be appreciated.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

any ones that fit the chevelle from 69-72 will fit the GTO. Same spindle and single piston caliper bracket.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree and they will stop you on a dime, no need to drop 2000.00 on high end conversions unless you plan on running auto-xand the parts are available at any corner parts store. i think i paid around 400.00 for a kit from POL and they threw in zinc coated rotors drilled and slotted and stainless line kit.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

liljohn442 said:


> I have a 69 GTO and was looking at new brakes for the front only. Problem is that all the websites I go to won't tell me if the rotors or calipers will fit.


You can find a lawyer and offer your thanks for that. I put a Wilwood Dynalite Pro system on all 4 corners of my '69, and I swear every single package, even packages within packages, all had a big orange flyer in it warning me of the consequences of brake problems and how important it is for me to have the system checked by a professional and how no one else should try to mess with brakes - yada yada. All that paper HAD to have doubled the shipping cost just due to weight alone... :willy: 
As a result, few if any manufacturers are going to make specific promises was far as what will fit with their kits and what won't.



> I was looking into mostly cross drilled and slotted type of braking systems. I only want rotors and calipers and not a whole conversion kit. Any help with brands, sizes or even rotor composition would be appreciated.


All that cross drilling and slotting looks sexy for sure, but plain flat solid rotors will stop better due to having more frictional surface area. The slots/holes help race cars dissipate heat and gas under extreme conditions, but race teams have to compensate for the loss of surface area by going with bigger rotors. Unless you're into road racing / autocross a lot and are prepared to do what they do (bigger rotors, and bigger wheels to clear them), you'll get better braking results with "plain" rotors.

Bear


----------

